# copy image from google earth??



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

I have seen a few people use a image they captured from google earth or google maps and they post it with borders and markers added. 
How do you do that??
I wanted to put a couple of pics of my commercial property and the borders and ask some questions but I have no idea how to get the picture from google earth to here. 

any help you can give me would be greatly apprecited!! 

slugger


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

you got to save the map as a jpeg file then resize it to fit in the spec for pictures under manage attachments


----------



## econolinerick (Dec 7, 2006)

Screen capture? Get where you want, press the [PrtScn] button to copy to clipboard, then paste somewhere to edit.

Without opening Google Earth (on a different computer than what I'm on) I can't tell you if there's a copy function in the program itself.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

thank you
I will try the print screen and see if that does the trick
I did try to right click and copy image on the pop up screen but it would not paste any where it was like I had not copied it at all. 
slugger


----------

